# s it possible to make a reflective image using sublimation?



## bikerags (May 3, 2011)

quick question for who might know... is it possible to make a reflective image using sublimation? my common sense tell me no, but maybe, just maybe there is someone who knows how to magically make this happen. I'm making a cycling line and want everything to be reflective, but also want breathability on the polyester materials. Thanks


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as I know, this wouldn't be possible. The sublimation ink is a very specific formula and it's designed to dye the fibers of the garment. The only way to make it reflective, I would guess, would be to add something to the ink, and I don't think that would work. 

There is such a thing as reflective screen printing ink, so that might be an option.


----------



## bikerags (May 3, 2011)

yea, very familiar with screening reflective inks.

i kinda figured there wasn't a way, but like i said, shot in the dark, lol

but does anyone know the best way to print a reflective image on 100% polyester?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

